# Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail...



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

After all the input, planning, etc........It is finally LIVE.....
check out the website, events, dates, rules, etc!

http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/

The Big Fish awards start NOW (or at least at ice out!), so check out the rules for participation. 

We have some really exciting sponsors on board and some that we are in discussions with..BUT, if you know someone that would like to sponsor the Trail tell them to shoot an email to [email protected] 


Shout out to Larry (USMCGalloway) Travis (Yakon), and Chase (love2kayak) for helping put this all together.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! Awesome job Neil. I really wasn't considering getting involved with this, but after seeing the website and how well thought out it is I am seriously considering it. I think you did a hell of a job and atta boy to all who helped get that set up. I really like the format. I look forward to following it and very likely participating in at least a few events. 

Also, I really like that geographically it is spread out over just about all of the state.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never fished in a competition, but I'd like to give it a try.  Definately count me in for the Kiser Lake event and I'll have to hit 2 or 3 others and see how it goes.

Bowhunter57


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Hey, on the online events, are private waters excluded?


For the online events....any waters in Ohio are fair game....
Just added mysterytacklebox.com as a sponsor for both the online events too...They are giving away boxes to the top 3 finishers in each of those events! Remember, to qualify for prizes you have to attend at least one in person event.


> Wow! Awesome job Neil. I really wasn't considering getting involved with this, but after seeing the website and how well thought out it is I am seriously considering it. I think you did a hell of a job and atta boy to all who helped get that set up. I really like the format. I look forward to following it and very likely participating in at least a few events.


Thank You, it took a lot of time and leg work to get it all setup...still a little more to finish...lol


> Also, I really like that geographically it is spread out over just about all of the state.


I tried to have at least one event within at least an hour of everyone if not closer. Next year we will probably rotate to some other locations too.


> I've never fished in a competition, but I'd like to give it a try. Definately count me in for the Kiser Lake event and I'll have to hit 2 or 3 others and see how it goes.


It is a competitive event, but it is also going to be a great way to meet yak anglers....the plan is to have some people out to talk to anglers during the measure-in's too (gives us a chance to tally results) which will be a great way to get more info about yak fishing and fishing in general...currently talking with yak manufacturers, yak fishing equipment company's, a college fishing team may show up and chat at measure-in, etc....stay tuned and check out the website frequently as I will update as I finalize new things....

-Neil


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto on a great job gathering the survey data and setting it up. Site looks great and I'm sure you'll learn a lot this year. I hope it's successful and continues. Baby due in late July for me, so that limits me but I'm still going to try to do the Kiser (maybe the Dayton River) and hopefully one online event. My competitive desire is pretty low when it comes to fishing, but something about getting together with other kayak fishing freaks and enjoying a day on the water certainly appeals to me.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> My competitive desire is pretty low when it comes to fishing, but something about getting together with other kayak fishing freaks and enjoying a day on the water certainly appeals to me


I have never entered a competitive tourney either, more just trying to out fish friends, lol I do want this to be a casual kind of thing not a cut throat deal. hope you can make it out!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Who moved this here?.....BAD MOVE! Keep it in the kayak forum where the kayakers will read it, not where the guys with 250 hp gelcoat bass boats hang out.

I have never once been in the tournament forum before, and I'll bet most of the kayak guys haven't either.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> I have never once been in the tournament forum before, and I'll bet most of the kayak guys haven't either.


I was kind of thinking the same thing, but didn't want to rock the boat...lol


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> Who moved this here?.....BAD MOVE! Keep it in the kayak forum where the kayakers will read it, not where the guys with 250 hp gelcoat bass boats hang out.
> 
> I have never once been in the tournament forum before, and I'll bet most of the kayak guys haven't either.


I agree with you, but then there are so many other segmented groups that would want to do the same thing. I do think a redirect should have been left in the kayak forum at least.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't wait for the Kiser Classic and the Dayton regional river. Would love to do Columbus rivers also but I don't have any idea of getting around that city or spots to fish. May do some research into it. 

Now I'm super excited to get out fishing.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

FishermanMurph said:


> Can't wait for the Kiser Classic and the Dayton regional river. Would love to do Columbus rivers also but I don't have any idea of getting around that city or spots to fish. May do some research into it.
> 
> Now I'm super excited to get out fishing.


Maybe some Dayton and Columbus people can pair up. I imagine Farleybucks knows the Dayton crowd, and I know USMCGalloway knows the Columbus paddlers. As they are organizing it, they could probablly coordinate some pairings if people wish.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Maybe some Dayton and Columbus people can pair up. I imagine Farleybucks knows the Dayton crowd, and I know USMCGalloway knows the Columbus paddlers. As they are organizing it, they could probablly coordinate some pairings if people wish.


I would be down for this. I don't care of knowing people's secret spots (cause no one is getting mine ) but helping hand around the area would be cool. Least where not to fish and such, don't really wish to find myself fishing in the ghetto. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> don't really wish to find myself fishing in the ghetto.


HA...pretty funny, although i do have a couple spots that are in some rough areas!
At check-in everyone will be setting up shuttles, etc. and it will be easy to join in. At the Dayton event we will probably even have a van and trailer able to drop people off at put in's and pick them up (still working on that). If you are unfamiliar with either Dayton or Columbus rivers we will be able to get you pointed in the right direction and on good waters. These events are competitive, but it is also a way to learn new waters, fishing techniques, meet new yak anglers, etc and I know everyone that has helped me setup the event will be more than willing to help in whatever way possible.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> I agree with you, but then there are so many other segmented groups that would want to do the same thing. I do think a redirect should have been left in the kayak forum at least.


Agreed, any way we could get this stickied at the top if of the kayak section ?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As a 250HP glass boat guy who prefers fishing out of the electric 14'er...

I gotta say I am very happy to be made aware of these events in the tournament forum- would've never seen it otherwise.

This stuff looks AWESOME and very impressed with your efforts thus far.

This kind of approach is the future of bassn' IMO - you guys break the paradigms, others will follow- very nice!

Anyone wanna buy a barely used 21ftr? Will trade for newer yak! Deer Creek is all me 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Agreed, any way we could get this stickied at the top if of the kayak section ?


Why, Larry? So few people use that forum that it will stay at the top of the page for months anyway?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Why, Larry? So few people use that forum that it will stay at the top of the page for months anyway?


Yes I know we are a breed of few and far between... Keep seeing you are threatining to go out and hit the new Tangy, are you ever going to pull the trigger?! If so let me know I havent been swimming yet this year.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Yes I know we are a breed of few and far between... Keep seeing you are threatining to go out and hit the new Tangy, are you ever going to pull the trigger?! If so let me know I havent been swimming yet this year.


I'm not sure there are any places you can't just stand up in. Kind of makes it a lot safer for winter kayaking.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Event dates look good now gotta check my work schedule and hope I have sitter so ican maybe get in on a few tournaments.


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Me and the wife are in, all we need now are T-Shirts!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Me and the wife are in, all we need now are T-Shirts!


They are coming soon....just finalizing details on our logo!
I think one of the events will have a sponsor giving away tshirts to all participants!



> Event dates look good now gotta check my work schedule and hope I have sitter so ican maybe get in on a few tournaments.


Awesome...hope to see you there!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Have you figured out where the northwest ohio tournament will be held yet?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

It sounds like a good time getting everyone together. I have to work every other weekend all year and hope to be able to make some of the events.

How about doing Lake Erie for the Northwest event?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

KeithOH said:


> How about doing Lake Erie for the Northwest event?


That doesn't sound bad. I think a lot of guys might want to stay in groups out on the big lake though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

We originally wanted to do something both on Lake Erie and the Ohio River, but with our limited resources and time constraints we had to look elsewhere. We do have another lake in mind in Northwest OH and should be announcing it within the next week or two. We have to obtain permits for most of the lakes we are on, so it takes a bit of time.
With that said, we plan to make this Trail stick and will rotate some of the locations every year. One of my priorities for next year will be to have an event on Erie.
If you have any Lake Erie ideas, locations, resources, etc. let me know at one of the events this year...

-Neil


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail was asked to join one of our sponsor's, Whitewater Warehouse, in their booth at the Dayton Sportsman Expo this weekend! We will be there Sat 9am-8pm and Sun 9-5....stop by and say hello.

More details...
http://daytoninternationalsportsmanshow.com/


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Yahhhh glad this got moved to here, and out of the Kayak and Canoe section. :T

There have been some updates to the site, new sponsors, and other goodies people should check out. Little over 1 month till the first event.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

So excited. Hopefully we get some better weather by the time the new boat gets here. Only about a month to get it all rigged and ready. Need to set up a pre trip to indian soon.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Our first event is about a month away at Indian Lake! All those crappie guys find a kayak and join in on the fun! 100% payback and prizes from sponsors thrown in...also check out the Big Fish awards that have already started! 

Big Fish awards are basically: be in a kayak, catch a qualifying fish, take a pic and email it in.... for more detailed rules check out.... http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!big-fish-awards/cn30

Qualifying fish must be at or above..... LM Bass: 16", SM Bass 16", Crappie: 13", Walleye/Saugeye: 16", Catfish (all species): 18", Panfish/Rock Bass: 10", Pike/Musky: 20"


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

A quick update....not only do we have 100% payback, and optional big fish pot but we will also have prizes we will be awarding from both:
http://yakattack.us/
AND
http://yakcity.net/

More details here:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!about2/cghs


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a Tournament Wrap up of our first event!

The Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail kicked off the 2013 season at Indian Lake with the Big Slab Crappie Challenge on May 4th.
The weather was less than desirable with winds at 13 mph and gusts up to 25 mph with open sections of the lake covered in whitecaps.
Participating anglers were forced to fish the protected coves, channels, and pockets within blooming lily pads where they could find them. Even though the conditions were less than ideal 10 anglers were still able to capture their 3 fish limit. Ten of the crappie were 10" or more and the Big Fish pot was awarded to Chase Bateson of Zanesville, OH with a nice 14" Slab.
The event also awarded bonus Trail points for anyone who caught a 16"+ saugeye/walleye and Bob Rusinko of Ashland, OH met this challenge with his nice 17.5" saugeye.
We would like to send a special thanks out to our great sponsors for the 2013 Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail including Kayak Angler Magazine, Dent Solutions of Columbus, Yak Attack, Whitewater Warehouse, Redball Specialty Printing, Mystery Tackle Box, Yak City, Buckeye Sportsman with Dan Armitage, Land Big Fish, Hook1, Roosters, and K&A Photography.
Details for our next events can be found on our website: http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/
You can also follow us on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/BuckeyeKayakFishingTrail

Top 10 finishers:
1. Chase Bateson - Zanesville, OH (3 crappie, 37.5" total)
2. Travis Belcher - Heath, OH (3 crappie, 36.25")
3. Amanda Jones - Peebles, OH (3 crappie, 30.5")
4/5 (tie). Larry Haines - Galloway, OH (3 crappie, 30")
Sean Stone - Peebles, OH (3 crappie, 30")
6. Aarron Saldivar - Dayton, OH (3 crappie, 28.5")
7. Rylan Hayes - Peebles, OH (3 crappie, 27")
8/9 (tie). Neil Farley - Dayton, OH (3 crappie, 26.5")
Jeff Schrader - Huber Heights, OH (3 crappie, 26.5")
10. Jeremy Haycox - Delaware, OH (3 crappie, 26")

Our next event is the Three Lake Throwdown on Milton, Berlin, and Deer Creek Reservoir on May 25th! It is a Bass event and we are rounding out a lot of great prizes from our sponsors for this one too!


----------

